# Herbalife Ltd. (HLF)



## braintootired (Nov 4, 2013)

Looks like a pyramid scheme selling pseudoscience. Somehow the stock is soaring. Seems morally wrong to long for quick profit. Don't have the balls to short seeing Ackman lost 500 million to date shorting. Comments?


----------

